# acan growth



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So I bought this acan at NAFB as a small colony of just 10 heads. Nobody picked it up because the colony was green but I moved it around at the shop to see if there were any surprises and found a really small head that was semi-orange with a few hints of green and thought this might be worth picking up to grow it out. I'm always curious when it comes to corals and coloration and this one is definitely proving to be a good choice.

The one head has spawned into 3 good size heads and the larger one seems ready to split any day now. Once it hits 5 heads I think i'll frag it then put these on a new frag plug so it can properly grow out.

Tell me what ya think!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow, great pickup. A sharp eye and pouring over those tanks sometimes rewards you with a great find like this!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

look awesome. do you feed your acans? how quickly did they grow?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I feed 3-4 times a week and I get great growth


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow very nice! How long was it until you saw a new one appearing. The frag I picked up hasn't multiplied but it's definitely gotten bigger. I feed mine about every second day, it really likes mysis.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been feeding mysis and find that they grow faster. Also with the PE mysis I find I get better coloration


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow Dave! that is a beauty. 

when you say I feed them, are you actually hand feeding them?

I bought 3 acans about a month ago. I can honestly say they are doing so well there is new head every week, and I am not feeding them at all. 

Do you feed them when the tentacles are out?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I feed with a turkey baster and turn off the power heads then squirt a bit near them so their mouths open. Then when I see the feeding tenticles i give them the mysis


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

winner winner chicken dinner !


----------

